# Who is snowolf?



## Maikevr (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello everybody,

My name is Maike and I'm 15 years old. I've just one week of snowboarding experience but I'm already addicted. I've subscribed to this forum to learn a lot about snowboarding

However, I'll start with a question already: who is snowolf? I see a lot of people replying to him but I can't see his posts. Also I can't find the videos everybody talks about. Can anyone link me to his videos?

Thanks a lot,
Maike


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

He is a mythical beast. When you are the most relaxed you may catch a glimpse out of the corner of your eye. He exists in that netherworld between the mountain tops and the forum community. 

Or you could just go to his website. Wolfsnowboarding.com


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

They say he was born on the high flanks of Mt Hood and abandoned there just after birth. They say he was taken in by wolves but destroyed his canine siblings. He learned to snowboard listening to the whispers of the mountain. To say his name is to invite death. Do not speak the name....


----------



## Maikevr (Jan 12, 2014)

Great, that made my day haha
Thanks alot!


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

I think he was some guy who was on the forums a lot. Pretty sure he gave some solid advice, but I think he had some issues with some people and left the forums.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

209Cali said:


> I think he was some guy who was on the forums a lot. Pretty sure he gave some solid advice, but I think he had some issues with some people and left the forums.


Don't think, know. And if you don't know....


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

Extremo said:


> Don't think, know. And if you don't know....


Now you know nig...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Airwolf's northern cousin?

http://https://www.google.ca/search....tv%2FYaBB.pl%3Fnum%3D1160956547%2F60;768;576


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, and don't mind the trolls above. Snowolf's posts are hidden until your post count reaches 200. Every thread you start counts as 2 points, polls count as 3 points. So make as many threads/polls as possible. It might sound weird, but he does this to make sure that people are really committed to the community and the sport before he invests so much time answering questions and giving lessons. I guess a lot of noobs would ask things like how to flat base and then run away and cause huge arguments.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

^LOL



10char


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

I lol'ed. Hard.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

He was a stubborn, know it all(or so he thought) administrator of this forum.

I personally couldn't stand him, & used to get in arguments with him on a daily basis.

He wasn't near as good as he thought he was, but boy did he sure think he was.

If you disagreed with anything he said, and I do mean anything, he would call you all sorts of names.
His favorite was cunt, he'ed call you whiny cunt or stupid cunt or some sort of cunt.

Anyone else on the other hand would get banned for the slightest bit of back talk.
And would threaten you with that on a consistent basis.

I loved to push his buttons, it was sooooooo easy.

He rode chick boards, never did jumps & admitted he didn't like to get air.
That and he'ed only been riding for maybe 8 years tops.

I have a pic of him on my pc, when I get home I'll post it.


TT


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

so did he finally get banned or did he quit of his own accord? i musta missed all the drama over the summer...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, this thread has already gone about as far as it needs too. We had some humor, and now some people are getting mean for no reason. So....


----------

